# zk4444's 41g Nano Upgrade



## zk4444

As I mentioned to a few whom I've met in person that I wasn't going to start a tank thread until I upgraded this tiny little nano reef of mine.

Eheim Aquastyle (12x12x14):









Well the time has come and finally got the tank I've always wanted and searched for in the last 2 months. I know this is not your typical/conventional "reef tank" but I really fallen in love with its style since the first time I saw a Fluval Osaka (41 gal) --I'm also a sucker for curved glass . I searched for it everywhere then finally one showed up on Kijiji last week. The seller didn't prefer to part out so I inherited his 3-week old canister and also a dual T5HO 24w lighting he used for his freshwater setup.

Here it is sitting on my coffee table (24x18x24):









...and the list of my existing equipment are:
- Vortech MP10wSE pump (will need a 2nd one)
- Kessil A150w LED (yep, will also need another lol)
- 6 gal sump, Eshopps overflow / Eheim 1250 return
- Bubble-Magus NAC3.5 skimmer
- DIY AC relay/float switch ATO

As soon as I got this tank home, I immediately took measurements and couldn't wait to get to work. Because it did not come with a stand, I went and designed my own then headed to home depot yesterday to buy the materials.

Here's what I came up with so far (btw, my current tank will become my new sump  where I'll be transferring my Bubble-Magus NAC3.5 and Eheim 1250 return pump)










I'll be using both 2x4's and MDF wood then paint the whole thing in matte black, and add silver door handles to complement the tank's brushed silver trims.

Progress so far...










More to come later... thanks for reading!

* _Update_: DIY stand complete
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37384&page=2



















* _Update_: New rock tower
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37384&page=2










* _Update_: Custom sump by J_T


















* _Update_: Sump plumbing



























* _Update_: FTS Sept 2012









* _Update _: FTS Late Sept 2012 (rescaped)









* _Update _: FTS Oct 19, 2012









...


----------



## altcharacter

I've always loved the look of that tank and It'll look amazing as a reef!

Keep the pics coming!


----------



## rickcasa

Well it didnt take you long to upgrade to a bigger tank. But I guess it's clear you graduated from the nano...with honours. Stunning tank with so much life - I started to dream of setting one up upstairs at the end of a long wide hallway between my girls' bedrooms. It'd be the coolest nightlight for them at night. 
And now you're turning it into a sump with all of its gorgeous curvitudiness. I hope your stand won't have doors. Well a least baffle the skimmer in a back chamber and display fancy macros in the front. 

Tagging along. Congrats on the new tank...that bad ass Kessil will finally be turned up past 20%!


----------



## J_T

Is it wrong that I was looking at the work shop setup more than the stand! I am jealous!


Oh, tank is nice too  

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nolyec87

This looks awesome


----------



## 50seven

J_T said:


> Is it wrong that I was looking at the work shop setup more than the stand! I am jealous!
> 
> Oh, tank is nice too
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


LOL I noticed the workshop too... somebody there knows how to use his tools 

Nice work so far- keep the pics coming, we are suckers for them


----------



## zk4444

Thanks guys. I'm very excited to get this tank up and running soon.

I'm not quite sure yet what the best way for me to move my existing livestock/corals into the new tank. It will be going in the same spot where the existing tank is located. I suppose I'll worry about it when I get there.



rickcasa said:


> ...And now you're turning it into a sump with all of its gorgeous curvitudiness. I hope your stand won't have doors. Well a least baffle the skimmer in a back chamber and display fancy macros in the front.


I'm still torn if I should really convert my existing nano into a sump since my choice is limited to 12" to 14" only due to the small cabinet space (you've been to my place, lol). I also plan to keep the ATO RO storage container next to the sump. I would actually love to keep it running as a frag/hospital/quarantine tank.

(Pic from Feb 2012 cycling + custom cabinet which I also built):









Btw, did you drill the back of your tank recently? how did it go? I thought about doing it to this tank but I think I will stick to my overflow box for now.



J_T said:


> Is it wrong that I was looking at the work shop setup more than the stand! I am jealous!





50seven said:


> LOL I noticed the workshop too... somebody there knows how to use his tools


Thanks  the workshop used to be our single car garage which I've managed to keep for several years now for small projects (wife approved lol) 

Here's what it looks like when cleaned up --sorry about the crappy iphone pictures):


----------



## zk4444

*Simple Sump*

I just want a small/simple sump (no fuge) actually and would like to get a feel of what something like this would cost to fabricate.










J_T, I understand you're a resident expert when it comes to acrylics, any thoughts? (pm pls with a quote)

thanks!


----------



## rickcasa

zk4444 said:


> Btw, did you drill the back of your tank recently? how did it go? I thought about doing it to this tank but I think I will stick to my overflow box for now.


The drill bits are enroute from China (eBay) so should be getting it soon. But John (NAFB) tells me my tank is tempered. I think he just wants to sell me a custom.

With a workshop like that, and you dabbling in acrylics...I'll give you 6 months until you're making a bigger tank...with curved corners and cutout eurobracing. I've seen your work...really pro.


----------



## J_T

zk4444 said:


> I just want a small/simple sump (no fuge) actually and would like to get a feel of what something like this would cost to fabricate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J_T, I understand you're a resident expert when it comes to acrylics, any thoughts? (pm pls with a quote)
> 
> thanks!


Expert? Not yet  Getting better with every project though 

PM on its way;


----------



## 50seven

Screw the sump, that's a SWEET assembly table...  thanks for the shop pics! I'm lucky enough to have a 2 car garage, but you look a lot more organized than me, possibly because my guys don't always put the tools back in the right spot, or maybe it's me not putting things away right away


----------



## altcharacter

I was just gonna say Kevin is jealous of you because you can see your floor =P.

Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## kamal

I have the same tank but on the stock stand (which sucks)! Maybe you could build me the same stand for a price?


----------



## zk4444

rickcasa said:


> With a workshop like that, and you dabbling in acrylics...I'll give you 6 months until you're making a bigger tank...with curved corners and cutout eurobracing. I've seen your work...really pro.


You are much too kind Ricky, but I highly doubt that! 



J_T said:


> Expert? Not yet  Getting better with every project though  PM on its way;


Thanks JT -- PM replied.



50seven said:


> Screw the sump, that's a SWEET assembly table...  thanks for the shop pics! I'm lucky enough to have a 2 car garage, but you look a lot more organized than me, possibly because my guys don't always put the tools back in the right spot, or maybe it's me not putting things away right away





altcharacter said:


> I was just gonna say Kevin is jealous of you because you can see your floor =P.


Lol thanks. Considering I only tackle small projects I'm actually the one who is jealous. I don't even consider myself in the same league as you guys. Believe me you all make this hobby look simple (and yes, I've gone through all of your tank threads on here )


----------



## zk4444

So I made some some more progress with the stand build yesterday. It's now fully braced, glued, and screwed and even gave it a coat of fresh paint 

Added base/support for the sump:









Mounted cabinet lighting (swivel LED with magnetic mount): 









Finally completed:









For the cabinet door I've decided not to install door hinges this time. I really find it's more convenient when the door is completely removed/out of the way when doing sump maintenance. I'm off to Lee Valley later for some earth magnets/cups:









Fresh coat of black paint:


----------



## zk4444

kamal said:


> I have the same tank but on the stock stand (which sucks)! Maybe you could build me the same stand for a price?


Nice! If you could post some of your pics here that would be great as I could not find a GTAA member who actually has one.


----------



## zk4444

I forgot to add details of my equipment so I added this tidbit in the original post:



zk4444 said:


> - Vortech MP10wSE pump (will need a 2nd one)
> - Kessil A150w LED (yep, will also need another lol)
> - 6 gal sump, Eshopps overflow / Eheim 1250 return
> - Bubble-Magus NAC3.5 skimmer
> - DIY AC relay/float switch ATO


Damn hobby is seriously getting out of hand.. where have I heard that from again?


----------



## kamal

zk4444 said:


> I forgot to add details of my equipment so I added this tidbit in the original post:
> 
> Damn hobby is seriously getting out of hand.. where have I heard that from again?


Why only a 6g sump? I am no expert but that seems a tad small but hey I am a sw novice


----------



## zk4444

The 6gal is my current sump for my existing nano cube that I'm trying to upgrade with this 41 gal 

I am upgrading to a larger sump now which has to fit in the new cabinet. I hope I can find one that will also fit with a 5gal ATO water reservoir in a 20" x 18" space.


----------



## kamal

If you cannot find one to fit maybe its time to put your obviously expert skills to work and make one from acrylic as a custom fit


----------



## zk4444

kamal said:


> If you cannot find one to fit maybe its time to put your obviously expert skills to work and make one from acrylic as a custom fit


I'm really hoping I would. Frankly, I don't trust myself when it comes to working with acrylics, I refuse to take a chance with water potentially flooding my entire livingroom floor, lol.

I went back to the drawing board and here's what I'd really love to have ideally given the small amount of space I have to work with.


----------



## J_T

I would tryto run the sump long. I have a get up much like that. I cant get into the top off to check the float switch. Or for any other reason. And my fuge at the back is a write off. Simply because of how far back it is. One day I will redo it all. But since I already had to once (too small) I can't face the wife again just yet 

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## J_T

Back corner is the fuge, black tower on the right is my top off. Behind it is my ro unit, the small divided tank is coming out soon. It was my alk/calc top off. Dont like how it looks in there, and my kalk reactor is going there soon.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zk4444

J_T said:


> I would tryto run the sump long. I have a get up much like that. I cant get into the top off to check the float switch. Or for any other reason. And my fuge at the back is a write off. Simply because of how far back it is. One day I will redo it all. But since I already had to once (too small) I can't face the wife again just yet


Thanks J_T. I should've specified it in the diagram where the front access is --see below:










Since I won't have to maintain a fuge with this basic sump, there really isn't much of tinkering to do other than a bit of clean up here and there and that should be easy enough when I temporarily remove the 6g RO reservoir/skimmer out of the way.


----------



## zk4444

J_T said:


> Back corner is the fuge, black tower on the right is my top off. Behind it is my ro unit, the small divided tank is coming out soon. It was my alk/calc top off. Dont like how it looks in there, and my kalk reactor is going there soon.
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


Holy smokes


----------



## J_T

The wires look worse than they are. I am slowly bringing this all together (like, been 2 years in the making... expect to be mostly done by Christmas LOL)

But yeah, that is 36x36 - the angled front. Lots under there! Had to move my GFO, and GAC reactors under my desk 

The front marked on that makes way more sense now 

Replied to your PM too


----------



## zk4444

*YAY!*

J_T agrees to build me a custom sump! I can't wait


----------



## J_T

zk4444 said:


> *YAY!*
> 
> J_T agrees to build me a custom sump! I can't wait


Only doing it to see the garage... but don't tell him! LOL


----------



## 50seven

zk4444 said:


> Lol thanks. Considering I only tackle small projects I'm actually the one who is jealous. I don't even consider myself in the same league as you guys. Believe me you all make this hobby look simple (and yes, I've gone through all of your tank threads on here )





zk4444 said:


> So I made some some more progress with the stand build yesterday. It's now fully braced, glued, and screwed and even gave it a coat of fresh paint


 Well, I'd say that you are well on your way to joining our ranks then  Nice stand, you finished it up good there; black paint suits it well. Have fun with the magnets, it's going to be good to be able to pull the door all the way out of the way, especially when you need to cram so much equipment into a small space.


----------



## zk4444

50seven said:


> Well, I'd say that you are well on your way to joining our ranks then  Nice stand, you finished it up good there; black paint suits it well. Have fun with the magnets, it's going to be good to be able to pull the door all the way out of the way, especially when you need to cram so much equipment into a small space.


Thanks 50seven. I hate to paint and that's actually only the 1st coat, lol. I think I'll apply a 2nd and 3rd then final layer of varathane seal for extra protection.

I just have a quick question for you if you wouldn't mind. What does it take to get a "paint sprayer system" in a small garage shop for occasional use? Do you have any hardware recommendations? Right now all I've got is a Porter Cable compressor (4g?) I use for trim/brad nailing and what not, wondering if it's up for the job. thanks!


----------



## J_T

That compressor can't hold enough air. I have the same one, and tried to use it for painting (i was the supt. Of 7 buildings, and would have saved me time!)

Think you need a bigger motored one, or a larger tank.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 50seven

zk4444 said:


> Thanks 50seven. I hate to paint and that's actually only the 1st coat, lol. I think I'll apply a 2nd and 3rd then final layer of varathane seal for extra protection.
> 
> I just have a quick question for you if you wouldn't mind. What does it take to get a "paint sprayer system" in a small garage shop for occasional use? Do you have any hardware recommendations? Right now all I've got is a Porter Cable compressor (4g?) I use for trim/brad nailing and what not, wondering if it's up for the job. thanks!


I have a 4 gallon that I take with me sometimes to jobsites and I have used it with my sprayer. It does need to rest though, because even with the pressure turned way down for the sprayer (usually around 20-30 PSI for me), it still can't keep up. So as long as the project is small and you're willing to take it slowly, you can try it. (No guarantee that you won't be buying a bigger compressor in a few months once you start  )

I do sometimes use my sprayer with later paints, but you have to thin the paint first, about 4 paint to 1 water. But you'll also have to put on more coats as the paint layer itself is thinner. It helps to use a good quality paint like Benjamin Moore, not the crap from Home Depot.

I use the Cambell Hausfield gravity-fed cup sprayer the Home Depot sells, and find it works very good, but I use it only for lacquer paints. The sprayer that I use for latex paints has a slightly larger nozzle (1.7) and I bought it on sale from Princess Auto, so it really owes me nothing. I do find that the larger nozzle does make a difference with the thicker latex paints.

Normally I use lacquer paints for spraying, but they are a whole nother kettle of fish. I don't use a filter when I'm spraying with latex, I just make sure the paint is new, good, and well stirred.

Overspray is an issue. Cover everything good with plastic, or do it outside a piece of plywood on the lawn. it dries before it lands on anything, so it won't harm your plants. But in the shop the paint lands on everything and while the paint comes off easily with a cloth or the air blower, it's just a pain.

I would NOT use a pneumatic sprayer to spray paint walls and such, you have to use an airless sprayer for that.

Hope this covers it for you


----------



## rickcasa

zk4444 said:


> ... I refuse to take a chance with water potentially flooding my entire livingroom floor, lol.
> ....given the small amount of space I have to work with.


For the longest time I wracked my brain trying to come up with a sump setup in a limited amount of space below my corner tank. I came across ideas like this...










This is what you don't want. I don't think anyone in their right mind would silicone the sump to their cabinet  ... but I digress.

Having seen Kevin's and Sig's tanks, there's no better than a remote sump in the basement. I lucked out, the furnace room wasn't far off from the tank above. Is that an option for you?

It's made reef keeping so much easier with all the maintenance in the basement. Nothing but quiet...and no dripping water anywhere on the hardwood.


----------



## altcharacter

I must agree from going to Greg and Kevin's house I've also decided to do a Remote fuge and sump.

It just makes life easier and keeps the family happy

Rick, that sump looks scary


----------



## 50seven

altcharacter said:


> I must agree from going to Greg and Kevin's house I've also decided to do a Remote fuge and sump.
> 
> It just makes life easier and keeps the family happy
> 
> Rick, that sump looks scary


+1

Best thing I ever did for my tank (other than fill it with water, the fish sure appreciated that )

LOL that sump is like desperate times call for desperate measures. There's a ghetto rig thread on RC, a few good laughs there, except this one guy who kept posting epic DIY stuff and the other posters were telling him to lay off, 'cuz his builds weren't ghetto enough LMAO


----------



## rickcasa

altcharacter said:


> I must agree from going to Greg and Kevin's house I've also decided to do a Remote fuge and sump.
> 
> It just makes life easier and keeps the family happy
> 
> Rick, that sump looks scary


Ain't that the truth!! I found this pic online. Makes you really appreciate the expert DIY advice we get here on this board, eh?


----------



## zk4444

J_T said:


> Think you need a bigger motored one, or a larger tank.





50seven said:


> ..._<snip>_I would NOT use a pneumatic sprayer to spray paint walls and such, you have to use an airless sprayer for that.
> Hope this covers it for you


Very informative and I think I realized now why I never bothered to venture into getting a spray booth, lol. Thanks for that information (read: $$) and nevertheless I appreciate the knowledge and feedback --learned something new again.



rickcasa said:


> _<snip>_..For the longest time I wracked my brain trying to come up with a sump setup in a limited amount of space below my corner tank. I came across ideas like this...
> _<snip>_


Rick, i recall seeing that exact ghetto sump from another forum (ultimatereef I think?) but somehow whatever I have stuffed in my little cube stand right now is no better than what's in that photo  










I had forgotten and quickly realized that once the upgrade bug hits me that it never stops (it's a giant trap!). Who would've thougth I'd be considering drilling a hole trough my livingroom floors?  But honestly a remote sump is not an option since my basement and ceiling is finished without room to run the plumbing towards the laundry/furnace area. Even if I can make it work I just know for a fact the 'boss' would never allow it!


----------



## zk4444

*Sump build in progress*

J_T's been hard at work! I'm getting my new sump this Thursday 

Water Test:










He's also adding the last piece which is a hang-on bracket for a filter sock.


----------



## J_T

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zk4444

J_T said:


> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


made to spec


----------



## TAL

Looking good!


----------



## zk4444

*Progress update...*

I spent most of last weekend doing my tank migration. Finally brought in the cabinet stand from the garage. It's built like a tank  --better safe than sorry:










Filled the tank up 70% with fresh SW, checked salinity and temp then carefully transferred all the corals, fish, old and fresh sand and top-off with original nano tank water. It's was kind of difficult, no matter how careful I was I still ended up knocking a couple of corals encrusted on the rocks (montis, acros) --I will have to re-glue them back on:










The cabinet has more space now compared to my old one, lol. But will soon be filled up with a Coleman 6g reservoir (ATO) and the sump J_T is building for me.










Overall, everything seems happy and doing well. The tank looks pretty empty with all the extra volume so it looks like it's time to add some more stock 










I went to SUM today tand picked up additional rocks. Below are what I picked up (20lbs.) and likely stick to this tower configuration and place is on the left side of the tank:


----------



## zk4444

TAL said:


> Looking good!


Thanks  Your build really looks good.

You should just transfer everything over. Like J_T said it's just like doing a massive water change. That's exactly what I did and everything seems fine.


----------



## 50seven

Stand looks great with the paint all finished, great work! Good luck on the new tank and the changeover of all the stock. I'm sure you'll fill up that extra space in no time flat


----------



## TAL

Ok you and jt have convinced me, going to try.


----------



## zk4444

Quick question though, I'm using my existing live rocks, full of pods, coralline, etc. --Are those 3 large rocks in your new tank completely live/fully cured?


----------



## J_T

zk4444 said:


> Quick question though, I'm using my existing live rocks, full of pods, coralline, etc. --Are those 3 large rocks in your new tank completely live/fully cured?


Hun?

The rocks moved from the existing tank are good. They will keep things stable (so long as they weren't on the floor for hours while you decided what to do next)

The dry rock is not going to have any ill effects. Give it a fast soak in ro, that will clean any dust, grime etc out of it. Then into the tank. Epoxy it if you think it needs some extra stability. I would do that while it is dry.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rickcasa

Wow. Looks great so far. I like your rock tower. You could add more interest with a shelf rock near the top and push that bonsai look further.

I'm getting sooo into nanos now. 

Was that tiny Emperor still at Ken's? It was the size of a loonie!! Grow it out in your tank and I'll grab it off you when it gets too big. Lol


----------



## kamal

Fantastic looking tank and stand! I am in need of cleaning mine then I will post some pics. I also love the idea of the rock column. 

I have played with many looks of rock scape and am still not convinced I like mine.

What lighting is being used or planned?


----------



## zk4444

J_T said:


> Hun?
> 
> The rocks moved from the existing tank are good. They will keep things stable (so long as they weren't on the floor for hours while you decided what to do next)
> 
> The dry rock is not going to have any ill effects. Give it a fast soak in ro, that will clean any dust, grime etc out of it. Then into the tank. Epoxy it if you think it needs some extra stability. I would do that while it is dry.
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


J_T that was my question directed for TAL about the condition of the 3 rocks that I noticed he had placed in his new (cycling?) tank.


----------



## J_T

Okay! Thought I missed something! Lol

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zk4444

rickcasa said:


> Wow. Looks great so far. I like your rock tower. You could add more interest with a shelf rock near the top and push that bonsai look further.


Thanks Ricky. I thought about it but if I add more "shelfs" I might run the risk of creating too much shades that could reduce PAR. Also since my existing rocks already occupy most of the sand bed, it could mean adding more rocks might go against the "minimalist" look that i'm trying to go for 



rickcasa said:


> I'm getting sooo into nanos now.
> 
> Was that tiny Emperor still at Ken's? It was the size of a loonie!! Grow it out in your tank and I'll grab it off you when it gets too big. Lol


Lol, if you;re referring to the one in his open display cube tank you already know they are off limits! 



kamal said:


> Fantastic looking tank and stand! I am in need of cleaning mine then I will post some pics. I also love the idea of the rock column.
> 
> I have played with many looks of rock scape and am still not convinced I like mine.
> 
> What lighting is being used or planned?


Thanks : ) Dying to see another fellow Osaka owner's tank!

As far as my current lighting, I'm using a Dual T5 HO 24W and supplementing it with my A150w Kessil pendant LED. I think it pretty bright right now and corals seesm to be responding well.


----------



## zk4444

J_T said:


> Okay! Thought I missed something! Lol
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


Lol 

Speaking of rock work do you have any advise how to keep a 22" tower of rocks from tumbling down in case I accidentally crank the Vortech too high?

I'm thinking zip ties and plumber's putty/aquastick should do the trick. Right now they are fully rinsed and out of the water -- does the putty work better wet or dry? Should I supplement the putty with super glue just like the "sandwich technique" used when attaching frags/plugs to rocks?


----------



## TAL

One of the large ones is from our current tank, we also have some more rock we won't be using in the new tank but will most likely put it into the display to help filter everything for the time being


----------



## zk4444

I'm guessing that should be fine. Adding some of the established sand to seed the new with and rest of your existing live rocks may not be such a bad idea either.


----------



## zk4444

*Aquascaping: What a PIA*

It took almost all night for me to finally settle on a 'rock tower' scaping (20" tall):










...and suddenly not realizing its bulky size easily occupied the volume of space I thought I had plenty of, lol.

See how quickly I ran out of extra real estate --add a few rocks here and then and poof! All free space are gone


----------



## J_T

Once it blends in, it will look perfect! 

If it was mine, I would pop that top one off. Too close to the surface. Not much will have space to grow up there. So, might as well use the rock elsewhere.


----------



## zk4444

J_T said:


> Once it blends in, it will look perfect!
> 
> If it was mine, I would pop that top one off. Too close to the surface. Not much will have space to grow up there. So, might as well use the rock elsewhere.


Thanks J_T, good point. Must figure out how to "un-weld" that top piece off  as I epoxied that rock solid. Maybe I'll do some p'shop first to see what the final appearance looks like without it.

One more FTS here:


----------



## kamal

I like the look maybe use the top piece to make a bridge to the original structure?


----------



## zk4444

oh man, you would not believe how many times I had my hands in the tank rearranging things back and forth, shuffling rocks, etc. before I even began glueing them together, lol.

This is why I say aquascaping is a true PIA imo


----------



## TAL

starting to come together


----------



## J_T

J_T said:


> Once it blends in, it will look perfect!
> 
> If it was mine, I would pop that top one off. Too close to the surface. Not much will have space to grow up there. So, might as well use the rock elsewhere.


Nope, saw this tonight, and I would leave it there. Picture is decieving!

Also, what the heck, no pictures of the sump in place yet!!!! Come on!!! I even let you eat cake!!!!


----------



## zk4444

Really appreciate the cake time it's why I returned the favour with a beer 

Pics once fully installed will definitely be posted later -- too busy with plumbing right now and may even pull an all-nighter  For now, here are some pics I took during delivery:



















I have to say J_T, you did an excellent job on this sump, quality workmanship! It's a perfect fit and sock holder is definitely rigid and snug and just perfect size with the skimmer to share the same chamber.

Highly recommended -- Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## explor3r

Great build everything looks very nice and clean, love your sump it looks sweet for sure J T did and excellent job!!!!!!!!!!!!
Keep the pictures coming


----------



## kamal

Amazing looking sump! really quality job, how much would such a piece of work cost? As a ball park of course (will need a new sump when I rebuild my stand  )


----------



## zk4444

explor3r said:


> Great build everything looks very nice and clean, love your sump it looks sweet for sure J T did and excellent job!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Keep the pictures coming


Thanks Alex. Your tanks are inspiration to us all 



kamal said:


> Amazing looking sump! really quality job, _how much would such a piece of work cost_? As a ball park of course (will need a new sump when I rebuild my stand  )


That would be J_T's dept. since each configuration is different. An 1" variation in dimensions could throw the cost in different directions, I'd say PM him to get a proper quote -- I'm sure he can easily hook you up 

p.s. sorry to here about your clown that went carpet surfing


----------



## kamal

I found this thread in the past of another osaka reef owner 

http://www.ultimatereef.net/forums/showthread.php?t=356635

Nice tank for sure


----------



## rickcasa

zk4444 said:


> I have to say J_T, you did an excellent job on this sump, quality workmanship! It's a perfect fit and sock holder is definitely rigid and snug and just perfect size with the skimmer to share the same chamber.
> 
> Highly recommended -- Thanks a bunch!!


Damn, even that sock holder is sexy! J_T, I'll be contacting you with an order for a sock(s) chamber for my acrylic sump (that is, if you're ok with it).

Coming along sooo nicely...and quite the pace your setting on this build.


----------



## J_T

rickcasa said:


> Damn, even that sock holder is sexy! J_T, I'll be contacting you with an order for a sock(s) chamber for my acrylic sump (that is, if you're ok with it).
> 
> Coming along sooo nicely...and quite the pace your setting on this build.


I don't know... I dont remember making that sump.... Lol.

No problem. Normally don't use 1/2" but I had some pieces left from another project. So, next few will get the sexy thick look 

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sig

kamal said:


> I found this thread in the past of another osaka reef owner
> 
> http://www.ultimatereef.net/forums/showthread.php?t=356635
> 
> Nice tank for sure


nice tank, until you see all crap hanging on the back wall. go with sump already - you have enough experience my friend 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## zk4444

*Sump installed*

Had to attend a wedding yesterday so didn't get much anything done with the tank --the lamb chops were good though 










Anyway, it was a quiet morning today and felt there couldn't be a better time to start plumbing the drain and return pipes without any interruptions (those who don't have kids would not understand lol ). I still had leftover PVC pipes, elbows, etc. and also reused some parts from my old sump which saved a trip to the hardware store. Here's where I ended up today:

Rear view of sump










From the front:










And finally Up and running. I just have to tuck away the cords, install my ATO switches and install the ATO reservoir next to the sump.

I can finally retire the canister filter back in the closet because I know the sight of it really bothers sig 










Pic of my DIY auto Top-Off harness:

I chose to install a dual float switch (tied in series) which creates redundancy in case a switch becomes stuck in the "ON" position or if a snail decides to park itself on a switch, the water pump will not run continuously and cause the skimmer and sump to overflow.


----------



## J_T

zk4444 said:


> Had to attend a wedding yesterday so didn't get much anything done with the tank --the lamb chops were good though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, it was a quiet morning today and felt there couldn't be a better time to start plumbing the drain and return pipes without any interruptions (those who don't have kids would not understand lol ). I still had leftover PVC pipes, elbows, etc. and also reused some parts from my old sump which saved a trip to the hardware store. Here's where I ended up today:
> 
> Rear view of sump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally Up and running. I just have to tuck away the cords, install my ATO switches and install the ATO reservoir next to the sump.
> 
> I can finally retire the canister filter back in the closet because I know the sight of it really bothers sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic of my DIY auto Top-Off harness:
> 
> I chose to install a dual float switch (tied in series) which creates redundancy in case a switch becomes stuck in the "ON" position or if a snail decides to park itself on a switch, the water pump will not run continuously and cause the skimmer and sump to overflow.


Go to see this when I was dropping off the sump. Very clean. If I need a top off for any of my acrylic work, I know who to call.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zk4444

rickcasa said:


> Coming along sooo nicely...and quite the pace your setting on this build.





J_T said:


> Go to see this when I was dropping off the sump. Very clean. If I need a top off for any of my acrylic work, I know who to call.


Thanks gents.

J_T you have my no. and I'll even throw in a free beer, lol


----------



## zk4444

I'm still not really sure if this sub-forum was meant for member's tank build or strictly for marine photography, so I thought maybe I'd do both o).

I thought that it's time to dig up the good 'ol DSLR (had enough of the iphone's crappy pics) and try out some marine photography for the first time... so here's a pair of amateur pics.

Sorry I don't really have a nice collection of corals or show pieces like most of you do so please be kind 

_Purple tipped hammer_









_Hydnophora (sp?)_









_The Fishies_









I thought this was pretty difficult as I couldn't correct the white balance. I turned off the T5's and just left the Kessil on by itself and had better results in getting the colours to matchup.

I'm going to need more reading and practice, thanks for looking!!

.


----------



## kamal

Looking beautiful already keep up the work I look forward to seeing this progress.


----------



## sig

very nice setup and smart decision to have bypass on the return.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven

zk4444 said:


> Sorry I don't really have a nice collection of corals or show pieces like most of you do so please be kind


LOL yeah but yo do know how to take nice pics 

I love that sump too. J_T really did a nice job. Nice to see the tank coming along.


----------



## TAL

nice hammer! One of my favorites


----------



## altcharacter

Dude I have to know where the wedding reception was? That is a very sexy plate of food and I haven't seen that at a wedding in a long time.

Grats to the newlyweds on picking a good plate!

And your sump looks extremely sexy also!!!


----------



## J_T

altcharacter said:


> And your sump looks extremely sexy also!!!


I'll take that compliment 

LOL! Food is what I go to weddings for. I get very dissappointed when the food is bad (I have ordered pizza to a parking lot once....)


----------



## zk4444

Thanks for the kind words everyone 



50seven said:


> LOL yeah but yo do know how to take nice pics
> 
> I love that sump too. *J_T really did a nice job*. Nice to see the tank coming along.


lol thanks  Yes very happy with my sump -- J_T did a great job he deserves all the complements 



altcharacter said:


> That is a very sexy plate of food and I haven't seen that at a wedding in a long time.


Yeah! it turned out to be one of the nicest weddings we've been to. Lots of good catered food, appetizers, open bar, etc -- not really surprised as the couple had money!


----------



## zk4444

Received another package of goodies in the mail yesterday. One of the items I got is a pair of 4" filter socks for additional mechanical filtration. I chose the 200 micron (heavy duty kind) and not the thin nylon type. I plan to keep the sump looking "sexy" and the base to be detritus-free:

From the top view:











sig said:


> very nice setup and smart decision to have bypass on the return.


Thanks sig, I have it set up the same way I did with my old sump. The return pump had plenty of gph and did not want to restrict the pump output, hence the bypass PVC.

While on the subject of bypass, I actually put the excess return water to good use -- I connected it to a hose going to my new phosban reactor. I only had to adjust the valve to restrict the flow a tiny bit so that the surface of the GFO is just barely "boiling" and not shooting up.



















Getting a little bit cramped in there:


----------



## J_T

Sock looks like it fit perfect!

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zk4444

J_T said:


> Sock looks like it fit perfect!
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


Like a glove!


----------



## J_T

zk4444 said:


> Like a glove!


Er, you mean sock? Lol

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zk4444

J_T said:


> Er, you mean sock? Lol
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


Lol, er, yeah I meant "sock" 

Talk about socks, glad I ordered a pair since it looks like I'll be alternating between them at least once a week 










One thing I noticed though, I can't tell whether it's the filter sock or the new phosban reactor (both were installed the same day) but man, I've never seen the water so sparkling clear!!


----------



## J_T

You know, I can't help but smile seeing my sump making your tank look that good!

Do me a fav, I am going to PM you my email. Could you shoot me some of these great pictures to me. I would like to add them to the website that my slow procastinating butt is trying to get put together.

Thanks,


----------



## rickcasa

zk4444 said:


> Talk about socks, glad I ordered a pair since it looks like I'll be alternating between them at least once a week


Do you have mesh or felt? I may need to switch to felt because my mesh seems to be allowing too much particulate as the return water pulverizes them through.

J_T, I don't blame you, those pics are perfectly lit and shows off every gleaming edge. Great job ZK.


----------



## zk4444

J_T said:


> You know, I can't help but smile seeing my sump making your tank look that good!
> 
> Do me a fav, I am going to PM you my email. Could you shoot me some of these great pictures to me. I would like to add them to the website that my slow procastinating butt is trying to get put together.
> 
> Thanks,


Lol, PM replied!



rickcasa said:


> Do you have mesh or felt? I may need to switch to felt because my mesh seems to be allowing too much particulate as the return water pulverizes them through.
> 
> J_T, I don't blame you, those pics are perfectly lit and shows off every gleaming edge. Great job ZK.


Thanks Rick -- it's felt (200 micron, real thick). My advise is to order a min of two so you always have one ready to go when you need to switch socks.


----------



## zk4444

rickcasa said:


> ..my mesh seems to be allowing too much particulate as the *return water pulverizes them through*


Actually I wanted to comment on this, what would you estimate your display-to-sump turnover rate is? The reason I ask is mine barely creates any splash or noise in the sump.

I was actually surprised when I read a thread talking about sump/display turnover rate on how little is really needed (1x ), perhaps others may have some comment on this as well. Here's the Link:


----------



## rickcasa

I would guess i have about 3x turnover and thought it was too low as recommended. Simce the whole point of a sump is to get water to the skimmer there's no real need to have too much flow than what the skimmer can handle. I'd love reduce the flow to 1x to reduce the amount of detritus in my sump. Good article.


----------



## zk4444

*couple more shots...*

_Moonlight gazer..._










_"Under the sea..."_


----------



## J_T

Told you the leather would open up again.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zk4444

lol you're right. I seriously thought he was gone after the tank move.


----------



## zk4444

Finally had a chance to finish the cabinet door and install magnets and handle. If you recall the build:

Before:




























After:


----------



## zk4444

*Latest FTS*

I can't wait for these marco rocks to colour up and fill 'em with acros/SPS..

Latest FTS (just rescaped again lol):


----------



## altcharacter

I love the new scape and am seriously jealous of that stand!!


----------



## zk4444

thanks alt! glad you like it 

ot: i actually just scaped the nano last night too. got a few small marco pieces/rubbles from SUM so will have some pics posted later in the contest section


----------



## peacocks

whats your review on the kessil? hows growth and colour. i was thinking of grabbing 2 a350w....


----------



## zk4444

I'm actually quite happy with my Kessil LED and this is why I’m seeking for a 2nd unit. I think it provides good coverage and a wide colour spectrum, it matches the description from the reviews I’ve read when I was researching for an LED solution. This has crazy shimmer effect and gives that sharp ‘electric’ effect that can only be achieve from LEDs. 

To be fair, the Kessil is the only LED lighting I’ve ever tried and have experience with so I cannot really compare its performance against another such as the AI’s or Radions. I can’t comment on coral growth either because of this. All I know is I’ve never had any issues with corals not growing or bleaching/dying so far (famous last words). 

I’m hoping other Kessil owners should have upgrade by now to the Tuna Blue A350W and I can have their used A150W for cheap


----------



## peacocks

sounds good. ive been researching leds for the past 2 days non stop. to good reviews, to youtube reviews. it came down to ai sols and kessil a350w for me. reviews on both are good. theres some bad things about ai sols and main thing is it doesnt have much spread. the kessil has amazing spread and amazing light. plus you can tune to royal blue to get that pop. down fall is the control. i dont mind the manual adjustment. makes me enjoy my aquarium that much more.

gotta say im ordering them right now. 2 for my 46 gallon. 1 is recommended im doing 2 so im really excited.



zk4444 said:


> I'm actually quite happy with my Kessil LED and this is why I'm seeking for a 2nd unit. I think it provides good coverage and a wide colour spectrum, it matches the description from the reviews I've read when I was researching for an LED solution. This has crazy shimmer effect and gives that sharp 'electric' effect that can only be achieve from LEDs.
> 
> To be fair, the Kessil is the only LED lighting I've ever tried and have experience with so I cannot really compare its performance against another such as the AI's or Radions. I can't comment on coral growth either because of this. All I know is I've never had any issues with corals not growing or bleaching/dying so far (famous last words).
> 
> I'm hoping other Kessil owners should have upgrade by now to the Tuna Blue A350W and I can have their used A150W for cheap


----------



## zk4444

damn peacocks, you are making me so jealous right now!!


----------



## peacocks

zk4444 said:


> damn peacocks, you are making me so jealous right now!!


LOL sorry :S i really want the best bang for the buck light. i love the shimmer from the youtube videos its nuts. the a350w is suppose to be "double" the light from the previous models a150's. if u want to do a group order let me know. im ordering in less than an hour :S its 399 each.


----------



## zk4444

peacocks said:


> LOL sorry :S i really want the best bang for the buck light. i love the shimmer from the youtube videos its nuts. the a350w is suppose to be "double" the light from the previous models a150's. if u want to do a group order let me know. im ordering in less than an hour :S its 399 each.


Yes rub it in some more!!   j/k

I was so tempted to buy the 350's when it came out but with all the other stuff I still need I'm running low in $$  Just yesterday a 2nd vortech arrive to my doorstep and boom i'm out $300 just like that, lol. This hobby is CRAZY expensive...


----------



## peacocks

zk4444 said:


> Yes rub it in some more!!   j/k
> 
> I was so tempted to buy the 350's when it came out but with all the other stuff I still need I'm running low in $$  Just yesterday a 2nd vortech arrive to my doorstep and boom i'm out $300 just like that, lol. This hobby is CRAZY expensive...


vorteck pumps r just to pricy for me. something that pops the colour and makes things look good to me is worth spending on. obviously something that you can afford. im still deciding because i still need to fill my tank with coral as i have only 3 in my 46 gallon lol. and not to mention fish.

i really want the light. might just press the order button


----------



## Flexin5

that stand is unreal. great craftsmanship!


----------



## zk4444

Flexin5 said:


> that stand is unreal. great craftsmanship!


thanks! I honestly didn't expect I'd build one since I thought the Osaka's came with a stand as a standard option.

i'm kinda glad it didn't and got to design my own


----------



## zk4444

Waiting patiently for the marco rocks to colour up but to my surprise, it actually didn't take very long for some bits of coralline algae to start appearing. yay!

New purple/green acan on 1+ month old rocks (under Kessil A150W lighting):









New green SPS. None of the new frags/colonies are glued down (as always, pending relocation lol). 









Latest FTS, taken today 19-Oct-2012. A 2nd MP10w acquired this week with both pumps capable of creating a storm at will. 









Thanks for looking!

.


----------



## peacocks

amazing pics! ridiculous colour. looking healthy.

i just hit the button to place my order on 2 mp10w, 2 goosenecks, 2 kessil a350w 

im sooooooo excited



zk4444 said:


> Waiting patiently for the marco rocks to colour up but to my surprise, it actually didn't take very long for some bits of coralline algae to start appearing. yay!
> 
> New purple/green acan on 1+ month old rocks (under Kessil A150W lighting):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New green SPS. None of the new frags/colonies are glued down (as always, pending relocation lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest FTS, taken today 19-Oct-2012. A 2nd MP10w acquired this week with both pumps capable of creating a storm at will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> .


----------



## sig

what a nice set up. I can not see where is the hole drilled in the tank. what are you using as overflow

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## zk4444

peacocks said:


> amazing pics! ridiculous colour. looking healthy.
> 
> i just hit the button to place my order on 2 mp10w, 2 goosenecks, 2 kessil a350w
> 
> im sooooooo excited


Nice! I'm so jealous right now, lol -- I don't think you will be disappointed with your choice 

IMO the vortechs are probably one of the most sought-after items around. For sale ads don't last long on kijiji/craigslist or buy/sell forums.

I was gonna tell you to just buy 'em new and enjoy. When maintained well watch them hold 60-70% of their value even after a year if you decide to upgrade then. They really do move the water well and right now I have zero dead spot in my tank.


----------



## peacocks

zk4444 said:


> Nice! I'm so jealous right now, lol -- I don't think you will be disappointed with your choice
> 
> IMO the vortechs are probably one of the most sought-after items around. For sale ads don't last long on kijiji/craigslist or buy/sell forums.
> 
> I was gonna tell you to just buy 'em new and enjoy. When maintained well watch them hold 60-70% of their value even after a year if you decide to upgrade then. They really do move the water well and right now I have zero dead spot in my tank.


thanks so much. im jealous of your tank  you got a stunning tank!

when i get my equipment you can help me set up the pumps. I guess I have to set all modes manually. i thought you set it up and it automatically rotates through modes 

what modes do you prefer. and do you run sync or anti sync


----------



## zk4444

sig said:


> what a nice set up. I can not see where is the hole drilled in the tank. what are you using as overflow


Thanks sig. You might be able to see the overflow from the pic below taken back in sept. My tank isn't drilled and i'm only using an eshopps HOB overflow rated at 200gph. I have a float switch installed inside the weir so in case the siphon breaks, it shuts off the return pump.


----------



## zk4444

peacocks said:


> ...what modes do you prefer. and do you run sync or anti sync


I pretty much leave it at reef crest most of the time (auto anti-sync).

Then other times they're set to nutrient transport/short pulse with big waves and I just sit back watch everything rock back and forth


----------



## peacocks

zk4444 said:


> I pretty much leave it at reef crest most of the time (auto anti-sync).
> 
> Then other times they're set to nutrient transport/short pulse with big waves and I just sit back watch everything rock back and forth


sounds like its going to be fun with the mp10's . i want that natural left right flow. reason why i bought them and there functionality. plus the sleek looks and not bulky like the korillia.


----------



## sig

this is a real beauty. I should not complain by having mine, but I feel jealous 

be careful with GSP and if you do not want to have it covered whole tank, just try to put it in the place where it is not touching the rocks. Even do not think to trim it in the tank

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## zk4444

Lol. trust me sig, i've read enough horror stories about gsp invasions and would never want to deal with chiseling, torching or even scrubbing them off of live rocks 

If I can control its growth in its own "GSP island" I'll be a happy man since I'm probably one of the few who actually likes them! Because of that i make sure it's not touching any other rocks in the tank.

It may look close to the rocks from this FTS shot but there's actually enough room between it and the main live rocks:










...._(from top view, left side)_


----------



## rickcasa

That is a stunning display!! Can't wait to see it mature. great job.


----------



## zk4444

Thanks Rick  It is coming along better than I expected. 

With my old nano cube it took almost 4 months before I even noticed a speckle of coralline on the rocks, while with this tank (just a little over a month) and the new rocks are already starting to show coralline growing everywhere. They must've been seeded when I transferred my mature live rocks/sand over..

For my next corals, I plan to stick only to some pieces that aren't brown, red, or green (except montis)  --Hoping to slowly add as I find some really nice blues, reds, and oranges.


----------



## ameekplec.

Nice shots! Tank looks great, although at 41gs, I don't think it's nano anymore


----------



## zk4444

Thanks  Well, in comparison with most builds here here I definitely feel that mine is still considered a nano, lol -- right sig?


----------



## sig

zk4444 said:


> Thanks  Well, in comparison with most builds here here I definitely feel that mine is still considered a nano, lol -- right sig?


that's right. Mine is even Nano, considering plans for the future. Wife does not know these plans yet, but I should work on it 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

